# Help: Big jumps and carve on a snowboard?



## alicefred (Mar 23, 2010)

What I can do to make sure that I can land solid big jumps? I have tried with M and L kickers, but the landing always seems like a coin toss. Sometimes my core muscles seem to be absorbing a lot of impact, but other times I feel like it's so easy I feel nothing when I land. Can anyone suggest me some tips on what I can do for big jumps? I also want to know how to carve on a snowboard?

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Your hitting big jumps but you don't know how to carve on a snowboard? I'm no instructor so I'll let Snowwolf chime in, but one of the big things about landings jumps is where you are actually landing on the knuckle, (end ramp of the jump). You want to try and hit it at the right speed and pop so that you land where the ramp has the biggest pitch downward. 

Because the knuckle is aimed downwards, what it does is it keeps your body's velocity continuing in that same direction rather then stopping it, which causes serious impact on the body. If your landing at the top of the knuckle where it's somewhat flat or past the ramp where it flattens out, that is when your going to feel the most impact because your body is just slamming on a flat surface rather then hitting the ground and then speeding away. 

I really haven't done that many jumps, but the times I have I noticed this was a huge factor. The times I got the landing in the right zone it felt like butter, and then the time when I got WAY too much air off a small jump and completely cleared the knuckle and landed on the flat ended in me washing out because it was too much impact and slamming my hip.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can't carve there is no way you are hitting any big jump:laugh:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you can't carve and just pointing it down straight and a jump and youre still casing the jump. Something must be wrong.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

Snowboard addiction DVds will help you jump.

Jumping without knowing how to carve will help you die.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Your hitting big jumps but you don't know how to carve on a snowboard? I'm no instructor so I'll let Snowwolf chime in, but one of the big things about landings jumps is where you are actually landing on the knuckle, (end ramp of the jump). You want to try and hit it at the right speed and pop so that you land where the ramp has the biggest pitch downward.
> 
> Because the knuckle is aimed downwards, what it does is it keeps your body's velocity continuing in that same direction rather then stopping it, which causes serious impact on the body. If your landing at the top of the knuckle where it's somewhat flat or past the ramp where it flattens out, that is when your going to feel the most impact because your body is just slamming on a flat surface rather then hitting the ground and then speeding away.
> 
> I really haven't done that many jumps, but the times I have I noticed this was a huge factor. The times I got the landing in the right zone it felt like butter, and then the time when I got WAY too much air off a small jump and completely cleared the knuckle and landed on the flat ended in me washing out because it was too much impact and slamming my hip.


You're using the term "knuckle" wrong. The knuckle is the part that transitions from the top of the jump to the landing. Like how the knuckle on your hand is the transition from one bone to the next. Hitting the knuckle in any way is bad and you always want to try and completely clear the knuckle. On most jumps landing just past the knuckle will give the smoothest landing. Be sure to watch out for the second knuckle created by people landing short and stomping out a new shape to the jump.

I can carve but I've got no help with how to do it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, that's what I meant. Like you said you want to land on the downhill slope of the jump landing. And yea, I don't know, carving is hard to explain. More then anything it is just the peak of being able to make fast and smooth turns.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Great post. I need to ride with you wolf.






Snowolf said:


> The knuckle is the transition zone between the table top and the landing zone. You want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alicefred (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for your support.. Very useful


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

seant46 said:


> If you can't carve there is no way you are hitting any big jump:laugh:


Oh, he can hit it. No problem. Now landing it and not damn near killing himself will be a whole different issue. :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, he can hit it. No problem. Now landing it and not damn near killing himself will be a whole different issue. :laugh:


To be fair we really don't know what his definition of large jump is. He could be talking about something with a 10ft deck.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowolf did a good job explaining the ATML of jumping. Check out this video on first snowboard jumps. Everything applies the same for big jumps, just add more speed (and big is relative as stated above).

We also have a video on learning to carve a snowboard, and this is real carving, not just turning. Carving will help in all your riding, so work on that more.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## merchomini (Oct 18, 2010)

im gonna say u need to reverse the order of your post, first you need to learn and get pretty good at carving then you need to start worrying about the jumps. I feel like iv seen alot of people get hurt that just wanna jump on a board and straight line it to the jumps. Progression bro.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread epitomizes why people die in the park. Learn to ride then learn the park.


----------



## Citizen24 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I can take a guess: when do you carve off a booter to clear it?

This is a pretty difficult feat, props to people who can do it (Took me a half season to find the sweet spot).

1) You're impressing nobody
--> 100 feeler hits > 1 season ending case

^pretty much the most important element with big booters. The feeling is the desire to showboat, even on the guinea hit. Try working past this.

Anyways, the best advice is to look at the lip and pop @ the lip. I've killed myself too many times from popping too early and undershooting shit. You can hit something with the same speed - straight line vs. carve - and undershoot simply because you popped too early.

Look 'where' you are carving. So many people (i was guilty) will look behind themselves before take-off, which generally results in popping too early (nerves). After a few hits, you will get the feel of the booter and be able to actually 'huck' blind, without undershooting; however, this requires a lot of trust with the booter you are hitting.
- at least, for me it does


----------

